# my 30 gallom tamk set up



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i have not been on here for a while and i just now remembered i have an account on here. cuz i was checking all the fish forums that i am .ok my tank so far is sure about this a black moor a hill stream loach 1-3 mystery snails a catfish of some kind i think he is a synotis euruptis ignore the spelling and a blue gourami. and i have always wanted an angelfish so i was thinking the highest temp for the goldfish is 73 while the angel fish is 75 and my natural heat in the house is 74. so why not leave it at 74 if the angelfish is not good like that ok. oh i forgot there will be 1 super peaceful betta and the gourami is a peaceful female


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

come on over forty views. just get the ball rolling and say something to get it rolling i dont care what it is but say something please.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could keep it at 74, but keep in mind that temperatures do fluctuate. I had my heater fail on me last week and it cooked my guppy, but the rest of my tank inhabitants were fine.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hey gizmo i dont use a heater. my room is about anywhere from 72-76 is once got 78 but that was the hottest summer i had. i have a marineland 200 and a 150 and 4 air stones that are rated for 5-15 gallons and the temp only went down by 2 degrees so it is now 74. and it looks like a certain yellow tank is in a mental hospital haha. sorry if that joke was rude or inappropriate i suck at jokes. poor guppy rest in peace fishy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I will say this, is that the angel needs higher temp. Your keeping cold water fish with tropical. A gold fish in a 30 is pretty much maxed out, you might add a few white clouds with the goldfish.
An eruptus will get 6 to 7 inches.
The betta will do best at around 80 as would the gourami. These and the angel should not be kept with a gold fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww no angel fish well ok its for the best. and you do know what your saying. i just thought i could defy nature like i have before. like oscar with guppy (oscar jump into tank during night) and the gourami with tetras in a 20 but about the gourami. my goomy thats her name aqadvisor says they can live in 71 degrees water and the catfish was an im pulse buy he was 1 inch and cute and no research so this is the best for him for now until i get a 55. but im not on a concrete slab and i will move the Betta would the gold fish have eaten him hes blue and white sooo cute i love him so much.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I would not recommend mixing goldfish with angelfish, their requirements are too different. 

This is why I keep multiple tanks, much to my wife's dismay  

-Zeke


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah us fish keepers and our tank us two aren't that much different except i dont have a wife i have a girl friend im 13


----------

